# local carpenter/ joiner



## hcarpentry (Jan 8, 2015)

_Hi, 
I’m Doug and I am a fully qualified and experienced carpenter and joiner. I am professional, methodical in my work and dedicated. I have an eye for fine detailing and take pride in doing a great job. 

My clients also tell me that I am reliable, conscientious, easy to work with and very tidy.

In the past year, I have completed many successful projects for clients in the East Dulwich area, from building fitted wardrobes to fitting kitchens and laying wooden flooring.  

I offer the following services: _
*Fitted wardrobes/shoe closets and furniture: 
Bookcases/ office shelving and built in media units:*
_*Kitchens* (I have worked with many key brand names from Ikea to Magnet, Howdens to Hacker and Alno)_
*Doors/ Windows
Staircases
Wooden flooring
All other joinery works and associated trades*
_ 
For fitted furniture, my work is totally bespoke to your needs, in terms of style, colour choices, exterior finishes, fittings and interior details. I can help you to plan out exactly what you need and how best to utilize the space you wish to fill, offering clever storage solutions. Whatever the space, I like to think that I can achieve a seamless integrated look for built in furniture, like it was there from the beginning. 

My rates are reasonable and I am happy to provide testimonials and references from previous clients.

So if you’re planning some renovation works, or just looking to create more storage space in your home, please give me a call, I would be happy to quote and advise on the best solution.

My website is currently being updated but I can send you images of my work on request. 

Doug Hathaway 
E: douglas77@live.com_

_M. 07748 151 682_


----------



## Sir Brixalot (May 5, 2015)

Hello Doug.  I saw your details on here and contacted you. We discussed the job and you undertook to call me with a quote. After a week I texted you twice then followed up with several voicemails, I even said that if you didn't want to take on the work that you could just text me to that effect and I would try another carpenter ut still heard nothing back.


----------

